

Unearthly Powers (Review of Asimov's The End of Eternity) - swombat
http://www.threepennyreview.com/samples/lesser_su10.html

======
swombat
Choice quote:

 _Part of the pleasure of reading old science fiction is precisely this: with
the special powers vested in you by historical hindsight, you can compare the
playfully visionary forecasts with what actually took place._

